# Monitoring Blood Pressure



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

_Is anyone monitoring your blood pressure?  I just started a week ago and mine seems too high.  I think there is a bit of a debate on what is too high.  It used to be the top number could be 100 plus your age and be okay.  Or am I incorrect about  that?  Then I heard 120/80 is normal.  Mine was 188/89 today and it's been a bit higher and a bit lower this week.  Mine used to be much lower and not that long ago.  _

_What do you think?_


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2020)

What passes for "normal" blood pressure has changed over the years & the reason is obvious.  The guidelines for what's normal are lowered to put more people on medication.  They do the same thing for blood sugar.  I have friends in their 80's who were put on blood sugar drugs because their doctors said their blood sugar was "Above normal."  As a diabetic myself, I know what's normal & their blood sugar was normal _for their age.  _A pancreas wears out - along with hearts, lungs, kidneys & joints as we age, & a slight elevation in blood sugar in an 85 year old does not mean drugs are needed.
Before I changed my diet & lost weight 36 years ago, I also had "high" blood pressure - around 180/90 & a doctor wanted to put me on medication.
I said "I'm going to make some lifestyle changes first & see if that helps."
He got very irritated & told me, "I wouldn't if I were you."
I said, "That's OK, because you're not me."
Ever since, my blood pressure has averaged 118/60.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

You were correct about what is a common normal number, for bp (120 over 80)  @Ruthanne
The much higher number that you are getting is too high.

But there are 2 possibilities. One is whether or not your monitor is giving you an accurate number or not.  It could give you an inaccurate number, Either because it might not be working, or you might not be taking it correctly.

The other is, what were you doing at the time?  You should sit for a few minutes and relax, before taking it, and follow the instructions carefully.  The bp number can go up and down many times per day, in response to your activity level.  That fluctuation is normal.  It goes up to help you, if you are exercising, etc....  It also goes up, when you are nervous or upset or excitd, but should go back down, once you relax.

But if it stays up that high a number as you said you got , then that is too  high, and you need to be checked out.

Drop salt in the meantime, as it causes bp spikes as well.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 20, 2020)

Ruth, that does seem high so you might call the doctor for his/her advice.  

Unrelated, but I had a hard time reading your post in that light blue colored text.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Btw, Ruthanne, if you can have anyone else check your bp for you, then be sure to take your own monitor with you, to see if it measures the same as theirs, at the time, or not.

I don't know but they might check your bp and the monitor at a pharmacy?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> What passes for "normal" blood pressure has changed over the years & the reason is obvious.  The guidelines for what's normal are lowered to put more people on medication.  They do the same thing for blood sugar.  I have friends in their 80's who were put on blood sugar drugs because their doctors said their blood sugar was "Above normal."  As a diabetic myself, I know what's normal & their blood sugar was normal _for their age.  _A pancreas wears out - along with hearts, lungs, kidneys & joints as we age, & a slight elevation in blood sugar in an 85 year old does not mean drugs are needed.
> Before I changed my diet & lost weight 36 years ago, I also had "high" blood pressure - around 180/90 & a doctor wanted to put me on medication.
> I said "I'm going to make some lifestyle changes first & see if that helps."
> He got very irritated & told me, "I wouldn't if I were you."
> ...


Good for you in getting your numbers down.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> You were correct about what is a common normal number, for bp (120 over 80)  @Ruthanne
> The much higher number that you are getting is too high.
> 
> But there are 2 possibilities. One is whether or not your monitor is giving you an accurate number or not.  It could give you an inaccurate number, Either because it might not be working, or you might not be taking it correctly.
> ...


I take it when I'm as relaxed as possible most times.  Took it this morning.  I have followed the directions to it.  I realize that about salt but can't drop it all-we need some in our diet.  I do try to cut it down, though.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Btw, Ruthanne, if you can have anyone else check your bp for you, then be sure to take your own monitor with you, to see if it measures the same as theirs, at the time, or not.
> 
> I don't know but they might check your bp and the monitor at a pharmacy?


I have portal hypertension.  I am thinking of going in to the clinic to get it checked.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

I'm not familiar with that type of hypertension, Ruthanne, so take the very best care of yourself as possible!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 20, 2020)

Are you using a cuff?  Are you putting it over a bare arm?
Thick clothing will give you a higher reading.

For some reason mine has started to go up after decades of being low.  And Win231 is right...the standards keep changing.   Same for cholesterol targets.  The doctor will tell you that they change the target, but cannot give a medical reason why.

I told the new doctor that every time they change the standards, the more they confirm that they don't know what they're talking about.  My doctors dislike opinionated patients.  They should have become vets.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Are you using a cuff?  Are you putting it over a bare arm?
> Thick clothing will give you a higher reading.
> 
> For some reason mine has started to go up after decades of being low.  And Win231 is right...the standards keep changing.   Same for cholesterol targets.  The doctor will tell you that they change the target, but cannot give a medical reason why.
> ...


Yes, I am putting it on my bare arm.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I'm not familiar with that type of hypertension, Ruthanne, so take the very best care of yourself as possible!



Googled it for you:  I copied and pasted what they had there:
*Portal hypertension* is an increase in the pressure within the *portal* vein (the vein that carries blood from the digestive organs to the liver). The increase in pressure is caused by a blockage in the blood flow through the liver.

When you have *portal hypertension*, this increased pressure makes it harder for blood to flow normally through the *portal* vein. ... They swell up and may burst (rupture) under the added pressure. Treatment is needed to prevent them from bursting and bleeding. If bleeding occurs, it can be *fatal*.

https://www.urmc.rochester.edu/encyclopedia/content.aspx?ContentTypeID=134&ContentID=179


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

That seems like something that needs to be monitored in some ways, ongoing.  I don't know which ways, or how often.
I am sorry you have that problem, Ruthanne. 

Have you had any blood draws, recently, before the epidemic became such a big factor?  Do they do regular blood tests for liver function for you?  Or sonograms or something else?

This all brings back up that other issue, that many of us hate to need to go into a medical facility, during the epidemic, even when we should be checked for an unrelated possible or known ongoing problem.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 21, 2020)

High blood pressure can burst capillaries in your eyeballs among others things that impact all of your organs. I had an eye exam a few months back and the doctor said she saw some burst in very small vessels. She said to keep my pressure as low as possible.188 is hypertension and Ruthanne you need to get to a doctor.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 21, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That seems like something that needs to be monitored in some ways, ongoing.  I don't know which ways, or how often.
> I am sorry you have that problem, Ruthanne.
> 
> Have you had any blood draws, recently, before the epidemic became such a big factor?  Do they do regular blood tests for liver function for you?  Or sonograms or something else?
> ...


No, I haven't had recent labs but need to have them however been too scared to go because of the pandemic.  Also do need an ultrasound--it's on order now.  I also need an endoscopy.  Going to get to the labs first..trying to get my nerve up.  Then will come the ultrasound.  

I checked the reviews on that blood pressure measuring device and 3 pages down their were bad ones that said the meter gave wildly inaccurate readings--I'm wondering if that may be the case with me, too.  Going to go to CVS and use their machine.  Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> High blood pressure can burst capillaries in your eyeballs among others things that impact all of your organs. I had an eye exam a few months back and the doctor said she saw some burst in very small vessels. She said to keep my pressure as low as possible.188 is hypertension and Ruthanne you need to get to a doctor.


The device I used may be faulty.  Going to check at CVS first.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Hi, @Ruthanne 
I've been thinking of you, and wondered if you have managed yet, to go and get your bp machine checked out, to see if it is accurate or not.  That seemed like a very good first step to me.

Many of them are not reliable, and it would help to know if yours is good or not.
Then, think about which feels safer to you, to try next after that...the labwork or the ultrasound.

I also hope your wrist improves, and was glad to see in other threads, that you and some others of us, are not doing anything this weekend, so some of us will still be in and out, around _here!  _


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2020)

Hello there @Kaila I went to CVS to see about getting it checked and the bp machine was temporarily closed and the minute clinic was away on lunch..didn't want to wait an hour in the store so came home.  I ordered a new bp arm cuff monitor as I think it may be better than the wrist one I previously bought.  It was a good price and had good reviews.  I should get it tomorrow so we will see how that goes.  I really appreciate your concern and will update you.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2020)

@Kaila I'm taking things one at a time now.  Dealing with the BP and also a sprained wrist.  I want to get them both under control, I mean better.  I have messaged my doctor about the high BP and if it's lower when I use the new cuff I will message him again as an update.  A month ago he started me on a new BP medicine and said he's starting me at a low dose.  I asked him in my message if he wants to increase it now.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Those are good and important steps, Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Those are good and important steps, Ruthanne.


Yes, I think so, too.  Thanks


----------



## Liberty (May 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> @Kaila I'm taking things one at a time now.  Dealing with the BP and also a sprained wrist.  I want to get them both under control, I mean better.  I have messaged my doctor about the high BP and if it's lower when I use the new cuff I will message him again as an update.  A month ago he started me on a new BP medicine and said he's starting me at a low dose.  I asked him in my message if he wants to increase it now.


Wonder how many folks have higher than normal BP during this plague time, you know?!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Wonder how many folks have higher than normal BP during this plague time, you know?!


Probably a lot with the stress of it. @Liberty


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

The stress of the epidemic, certainly doesn't _improve_ 
any of our ongoing challenges or conditions, @Liberty


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2020)

Kaila said:


> The stress of the epidemic, certainly doesn't _improve_
> any of our ongoing challenges or conditions, @Liberty


One thing I try to do is laugh as much as possible and also relax.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2020)

@Kaila Got the new BP Monitor and took my bp and it's *129/62* which is much more like what my bp usually was.  Just took the low dose of bp medicine after the reading and will take my bp again in an hour.


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

That's great news, Ruthanne!  I am glad, and thanks for sharing it, too!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That's great news, Ruthanne!  I am glad, and thanks for sharing it, too!


Just monitored it again after taking the bp med and it was 122/67--even better!


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Those numbers do make the day feel more relaxing and enjoyable, don't they, Ruthanne? 

That lowers anxiety too, which is good in itself, and will lower the number even more, eh?


----------



## fmdog44 (May 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The device I used may be faulty.  Going to check at CVS first.


First rule, sit for a few minutes and relax. Then take you BP and take it 2-3 times you should see a little variance in the readings. Your BP can elevate by simply walking for less than a minute so your unit  may be accurate but if you walk in to the room and take it immediately it will most likely show higher.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> First rule, sit for a few minutes and relax. Then take you BP and take it 2-3 times you should see a little variance in the readings. Your BP can elevate by simply walking for less than a minute so your unit  may be accurate but if you walk in to the room and take it immediately it will most likely show higher.


The device was faulty and I got a new one and used it and my BP is fine now.  Thanks for the tip doggy!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2020)

@Kaila Hi and Happy Memorial Day to you.  My BP was even lower this morning after I took a walk with the dog and then rested and tested:  111/54 and I feel fine, a little tired, but fine.  I could be a little dehydrated so will drink more water today--that can lead to a too low BP.   I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for that shout-out  @Ruthanne 

It's good to know someone else is around here. 

And that's extra nice to hear your good news...that your bp is remaining in a good range.  And that you were able to get outdoors, with .
I am watching some wild birds, from the window, today.  And kitty curled on my legs.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thanks for that shout-out  @Ruthanne
> 
> It's good to know someone else is around here.
> 
> ...


Our pets are a great comfort aren't they?  @Kaila I'm watching my birds indoors--they are crazy little buggers!  They are amazing to watch, too, I leave their door open all day until bedtime.  They have been sitting on the roof of their cage today--it looks like a house with a roof.  Now they are on the drawbridge and I think they are enjoying the breeze from the new fan.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> What passes for "normal" blood pressure has changed over the years & the reason is obvious.  The guidelines for what's normal are lowered to put more people on medication.  They do the same thing for blood sugar.  I have friends in their 80's who were put on blood sugar drugs because their doctors said their blood sugar was "Above normal."  As a diabetic myself, I know what's normal & their blood sugar was normal _for their age.  _A pancreas wears out - along with hearts, lungs, kidneys & joints as we age, & a slight elevation in blood sugar in an 85 year old does not mean drugs are needed.
> Before I changed my diet & lost weight 36 years ago, I also had "high" blood pressure - around 180/90 & a doctor wanted to put me on medication.
> I said "I'm going to make some lifestyle changes first & see if that helps."
> He got very irritated & told me, "I wouldn't if I were you."
> ...


I don't know if I buy into all that A1C crap. My blood sugar after fasting is fine on it's own. They tried to put me on that pre-diabetic crap. Pills are the size of nickel and I had adverse issues with them.


----------



## Knight (May 25, 2020)

We test about once a week alternating between the Pansonic EW3109 & the Medline MDS4001. We both average in the 127 over 68 range with no meds. 

Took both along on our last visit to our doctor & they both matched up within a few points of pressure of each other & the one used by our PCP. 

I attribute my good health to my wife because she preps a balanced diet & drags my lazy bones out to exercise daily.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2020)

Knight said:


> We test about once a week alternating between the Pansonic EW3109 & the Medline MDS4001. We both average in the 127 over 68 range with no meds.
> 
> Took both along on our last visit to our doctor & they both matched up within a few points of pressure of each other & the one used by our PCP.
> 
> I attribute my good health to my wife because she preps a balanced diet & drags my lazy bones out to exercise daily.


I don't have high blood pressure, my BP has always been normal or less, too.  My OP was due to a faulty BP monitoring device.


----------



## win231 (May 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't know if I buy into all that A1C crap. My blood sugar after fasting is fine on it's own. They tried to put me on that pre-diabetic crap. Pills are the size of nickel and I had adverse issues with them.


The adverse issues probably saved your life.  Some diabetes drugs were taken off the market after causing strokes, heart attacks, & amputations  - which are frequently blamed on diabetes.  Some current medications come with a gangrene warning.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

The first thing docs wanna do is shove meds down a persons pie hole. I opt for the diet and exercise first. Or other alternatives. But I suspect depending on the severity of the issue that would make a difference.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 29, 2020)

I had a very thorough doctor until he moved his practice too far  from me. I often wonder now was he soaking Medicare with all of the testing he did on my routine checkups? He had instruments for checking everything under the Sun. Also I always thought he was too quick on prescribing drugs. My current doctor is the opposite to the point that I have to instruct her on what I want checked if she does not do it on her own. Also when you weigh in they don't look a the scale, they just ask you what it read. When they take your BP they don't tell you what it is but I have found that common practice in many places. I always ask what it was.


----------



## twinkles (May 29, 2020)

is a wrist bp machine better or a arm cuff--and what brand is the best --i was reading where the doctor or nurse has the cuff so tight it makes your bp go up--so i am thinking of buying one--


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2020)

twinkles said:


> is a wrist bp machine better or a arm cuff--and what brand is the best --i was reading where the doctor or nurse has the cuff so tight it makes your bp go up--so i am thinking of buying one--


I bought both a wrist one and an arm one.  The wrist one was defective as it showed my bp to be totally out of whack which it usually isn't.  That's why I bought a new one and it is for the arm and works well.  But the fact that the one for the wrist being defective really has nothing to do with how good other wrist brands may be-I've read that people have had better luck with them than I did.  So this is probably a useless post.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> So this is probably a useless post.



 Sometimes we just really have no idea if a post of ours, is useless or not, so why not try it!


----------

